# Wanting to explore some new trails in OC, Agoura, and beyond-anyone down?



## bikerbassist (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi All-
Would be great to explore some new trail areas w anyone who might be into doing some rides in Laguna/Whiting/Aliso area and beyond ..OR areas more off the 118 or 101 -i.e. Kanan Road, Newbury etc,
I am based in DTLA but up for new trails.
I am riding a bunch of blue/black stuff here in Santa Monica's and some in San G's
Would say I am an upper Intermediate level guy
Able to hit Hectic, El P, Treats, Hummingbird, Squirrel, etc w no problems generally
Really be great to hang w biker who knows the OC, Agoura, or even Big Bear stuff-I don't mind a drive -especially if it's a weekday one
Thanks all
PS -Riding an Orbea M10 these days


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Sjt down south and mt lowe since you are already doing el p

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Also greer ranch in murrieta is the best flow trails in socal

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

I live in the agoura area. Would be happy to show you around. Weekend mornings are generally when I get out if that works for your schedule. BTW, what kind of bass do you play? I used to play as well.


----------



## bikerbassist (Nov 23, 2020)

eman555 said:


> I live in the agoura area. Would be happy to show you around. Weekend mornings are generally when I get out if that works for your schedule. BTW, what kind of bass do you play? I used to play as well.


This would be great-although wk end mornings I often have students until lunchtime...Bass wise, more in the jazz idiom-I also used to tour w some progressive rock and jazz /funk groups. Now reaching more...And bike riding


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Think I'm gonna hit Monroe midmorning tomorrow. If you're not familiar with it, it's just north of Glendora. It's seven miles up, seven miles down, intermediate level. PM me, I'll check back later tonight.


----------



## bikerbassist (Nov 23, 2020)

RustyIron said:


> Think I'm gonna hit Monroe midmorning tomorrow. If you're not familiar with it, it's just north of Glendora. It's seven miles up, seven miles down, intermediate level. PM me, I'll check back later tonight.


Sent a PM


----------



## bikerbassist (Nov 23, 2020)

Daxdagr8t said:


> Also greer ranch in murrieta is the best flow trails in socal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Greer I definitely want to check out..!


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

bikerbassist said:


> This would be great-although wk end mornings I often have students until lunchtime...Bass wise, more in the jazz idiom-I also used to tour w some progressive rock and jazz /funk groups. Now reaching more...And bike riding


I can also do weekend afternoons if I plan it with the wife.


----------

